# 26er single speeds



## ruylopez (Jan 14, 2009)

doesn't anybody ride 26"single speeds, i dont see any pitures on the intarnet of them. post up some pitures.


----------



## Frs1661 (Jun 9, 2008)

I do 



















Nothing fancy, but she gets the job done


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

there are heaps in the Post Your Singlespeed thread,


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

Too lazy to dig up pictures right now, but both my active SS bikes are 26" A 1995 bontrager and a 1985 fat chance. The bike I'm having built is a 29er but I plan to keep at least one 26" SS bike around.


----------



## timbercomp (Jan 16, 2004)

got two and love them, but still ride my 29ers so they dont feel bad


and an older one of my WTR


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

speaking of which....

How is the build going? Any news?


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Post your SS 1
Post your SS 2

get yourself a facecloth just in case you drool. j/k :thumbsup:


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I've got a couple and I've posted some bad pics of them here and there. They are also in my Gallery, among some other bad pics.


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

I certainly do - I haven't gone down the 29er route yet......


----------



## lachstar2 (Jul 16, 2007)

mine









has thompson seatpost now.


----------



## ShadowsCast (Mar 23, 2008)

I find it unfortunate there really aren't any in production any more. The closest I could find was a 650B Haro. All the rest are 29ers, and 29ers pretty much start at a 15" small frame, especially for complete bikes. My girlfriend just doesn't fit on something that large. I keep an eye out for deals on 13"-14" used complete bikes to convert them, but even that is hard to find, and basically non-existant w/o a suspension fork.


----------



## Tubedriver (Sep 19, 2008)

No plans to try a 29er either.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 27, 2007)

29'er wheels and SS's are made for each other. That said, I still ride my RM Blizzard, at least until I can find a 17" tank green MC.


----------



## yules (Jul 7, 2006)

mine.
22 lbs of ti heaven.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 27, 2007)

ShadowsCast said:


> I find it unfortunate there really aren't any in production any more. The closest I could find was a 650B Haro. All the rest are 29ers, and 29ers pretty much start at a 15" small frame, especially for complete bikes. My girlfriend just doesn't fit on something that large. I keep an eye out for deals on 13"-14" used complete bikes to convert them, but even that is hard to find, and basically non-existant w/o a suspension fork.


Go to www.jensenUSA.com. Right now, they've got the 06 Jamis SS Exile frames on sale.
I do believe they have some 13" frames on sale; I got the complete bike in this size for my wife, who is 5'2", last year. Fits her like a glove. The frames (unlike the complete bike) has posts for V brakes, and since it's just the frame, you can hang any rigid fork you like on it....


----------



## hwrigh00 (Jan 31, 2006)

*Voodoo Wanga*

Voodoo Wanga, built late 08.


----------



## ShadowsCast (Mar 23, 2008)

I realize there are a few frames out there, but going that route means it will end up being a bit more expensive. Especially since I have a spending problem when it comes to bike components! I will have to take a look though, the part about your wife being 5'2" is encouraging since that's the height of my girlfriend.


----------



## soulcraft (Mar 26, 2004)

check out www.soulcraftbikes.com and check the 'Plowboy' gallery. you will see my pink SS and many others that are a 26"....they feel more nimble and flickable to me


----------



## Doggity (Mar 27, 2007)

ShadowsCast said:


> I realize there are a few frames out there, but going that route means it will end up being a bit more expensive. Especially since I have a spending problem when it comes to bike components! I will have to take a look though, the part about your wife being 5'2" is encouraging since that's the height of my girlfriend.


Yeah, do! Any bike I get, I have to massage with different bars, stems, seatposts, etc ad nauseum to get it comfortable. She just jumped on that little Jamis, rode it like she stole it from day one, with zero complaints.:thumbsup:


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

Here is my old school Trek.


----------



## SSdaveo (Nov 10, 2008)

Here's my Haro V1


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

A little different... but I like it.

26lbs and can get lighter.


----------



## November (May 21, 2007)




----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

Its been in Fixed gear mode for a bit, but i like 26" because when its in SS mode it feels more like a bmx bike than a 29er does. throw it around and hop stuff and jump it, know what i mean?


----------



## mtbdee (Jan 31, 2005)

My Schwinn Project Underground. It's great fun and I'll be swinging a leg over it tomorrow to ride some packed snow and ice (with studs of course). Unfortunately I don't ride it a whole bunch, my Karate Monkey and Sinister Simon Bar see the majority of my woods time. That said, 26" SS bikes are still a blast to ride and I'm not a 29er zealot by any means.


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

Lame backyard pic of mine.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Here, take a look at my unit. Wow, that didn't sound right......


----------



## mtbyker (Mar 13, 2006)

Do 26" rear and 29" front count?! If they do here you go, if not don't clicky! 
https://x3d.xanga.com/910f252419734228884293/b180257949.jpg


----------



## shanem (Apr 15, 2008)

I've posted it before but here's mine. Its going to get some serious changes this winter though. Chris King hubs and Mavic 717 rims, Titec Flat Tracker handlebar, and XTR M952 cranks. I'd like to upgrade the brakes too but that may have to wait.


----------



## larryo108 (Nov 17, 2008)

Here is mine. 1999 Santa Cruz Chameleon. I haven't tried a 29er although I'd like to. Hell, I'd like to try disc brakes, but can't afford it right now. Well that and the rear of my frame doesn't have tabs.

Sorry for the backyard pics. I would love to take pictures on the trail, but I don't carry a camera with me.


----------



## FreesteaderThed (Oct 2, 2008)

Now with Craigslist $35 ghetto-fork


----------



## e1ys1um (Oct 27, 2008)

well i'm one off them people who should theoretically ride a 29 due to my height but i just have no desire. heres my 26 and i love every minute on it.


----------



## Dms1818 (May 10, 2006)

*22# Moto Build*

Yeah, I know It's a Moto. It weighs in at 22lbs. and is a great climber. With a FSA downhill headset, CrMo fork, Surly sealed hubs, LX HT2 crank and an Eno. It's a bombproof build that didn't break the bank. I'm selling allot vintage road bike parts on Ebay to pay for a Surly 1X1 or a Wanga. Hopefully this season.


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

I've got 3, but this is my fav.


----------



## jimmy1725 (Dec 18, 2006)

My SASS


----------



## pindowngirl25 (Sep 19, 2006)

20 lbs Ritchey NITI.. Blacksheep ti fork 26 inch wheels, I cut the rear Dérailleur Hanger off-- hows that For commitment. This bike rides way better than before it had gears


----------



## SSdaveo (Nov 10, 2008)

Awesome:thumbsup:


----------



## trekbuddy (Aug 31, 2007)

Here is my Scott convert. I love it more every time I ride it.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

*Another old school trek.*

90-something 830.:thumbsup:


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

Yup!


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

it may be a 29er frame, and the tires may measure 27.5" outside diameter, but they say 26" on the casing, and they're "26"" rims...


----------



## labeda14 (Feb 8, 2007)

*My 26" SS*

Built this up 4 or so years ago...she is about to be re-purposed though as my frame is currently being finished up!


----------



## GP-TJ (Jan 24, 2004)

Here a shot I put in the winter pics thread from a few weeks ago.


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

e1ys1um said:


> well i'm one off them people who should theoretically ride a 29 due to my height but i just have no desire. heres my 26 and i love every minute on it.


Niiice  
First Io I've seen in these boards :thumbsup:


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

ruylopez said:


> doesn't anybody ride 26"single speeds, i dont see any pitures on the intarnet of them. post up some pitures.


Recent convert.
Big ring and granny have yet to be removed...

(pardon the poor pic; haven't found the time to get a better one :blush: )


----------



## One_Speed (Aug 3, 2007)

I like this one, Glad to see at least one company still making a 26" SS


----------



## Tricone (Apr 21, 2007)

Cotic make a real nice 853 steel 26er. Its all you need - fast with great responsive handling. You can keep your 29ers.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## Nonracerrichie (Dec 20, 2005)

*here's my 1x1*

Budget built at less than 700.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

$700 WOW... I spent under $300


----------



## Nonracerrichie (Dec 20, 2005)

You win. Mine was all new or nos though minus the seat, pedals, chain and grips. They were in the pile. Whatever we don't even hit bling until $3K.


----------



## JOwens14 (Jul 9, 2007)

*on-one inbred*

My 2005 26'er slot on-one inbred. "Custom Painted" (in my garage haha), w/ a recon up front. Haven't used it yet...


----------



## ShadowsCast (Mar 23, 2008)

I could be wrong, but the red part looks like the back... Sweet paint job though, what did you use on it?


----------



## JOwens14 (Jul 9, 2007)

What you mean "red part looks like the back"? It's also dark orange, crappy night pics, sorry haha.


----------



## singlestoph (Jan 7, 2005)

and a few more

i have to take actual pics


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

mtbdee said:


> My Schwinn Project Underground. It's great fun and I'll be swinging a leg over it tomorrow to ride some packed snow and ice (with studs of course). Unfortunately I don't ride it a whole bunch, my Karate Monkey and Sinister Simon Bar see the majority of my woods time. That said, 26" SS bikes are still a blast to ride and I'm not a 29er zealot by any means.


AWESOME!


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

I mosty Ride 29ers but couple Times a Year I'll Bust out the 26ers with Big Fat Tires!

January 6th 2009









Fall of 2008


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Her we go again  ...just kidding,we all love bike porn,right!:thumbsup:

2002 Monocog: More miles in more locals than any bike I remember owning


----------



## Rip (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Photograph (Mar 27, 2007)

Here's mine, a 97 Kilauea:


----------



## tenacious m (Jun 23, 2005)

*dean colonel*


----------



## 4SEVEN3 (Aug 12, 2007)

Nonracerrichie said:


> Budget built at less than 700.


Man I gotta say if you built the entire bike for $700ish Im impressed.....considering just the frame,fork and crankset thats a fairly large chunk of your budget.

Nice Ride!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

heres mine


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Normbilt said:


> I mosty Ride 29ers but couple Times a Year I'll Bust out the 26ers with Big Fat Tires!
> 
> January 6th 2009


Nice, what rear fender is that and how do you like it?

Considering converting my 08 Rockhopper Disc 26" to SS....keeping my 29er geared. 



longhaultrucker said:


> Her we go again  ...just kidding,we all love bike porn,right!:thumbsup:
> 
> 2002 Monocog: More miles in more locals than any bike I remember owning


What gearing are you both of you running and how do you like it?


----------



## BrennMan (Nov 1, 2008)

Can't wait to contribute to this thread. In other words, bump.


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

I just totaled mine up, now some of the parts I had from previous bikes and they just went on this but totalling everything up from when I originally bought it it looks something like this:
Nashbar Steel Frame and seatpost: $45
Surly 1X1 Fork: $60
Avid bb-5: $70
Avid SD-Ti Levers: $40
Ritchey Stem: $35
Titec Hellbent Bar: $26
Oury Grips: $6
Sun DS-2 front wheel: $45
Atom Labs Trailpimp with DT spokes and XT Hub: $210
Panaracer Fire FR and Mavic CrossMark Tires: $65
Misphit cycles Tensioner, Rear Cog, KMC Chain, and Blackspire Monoveloce ring: $100
Old Shimano LX cranks and BB: About $140 when new several years ago
Cables/Housing/Tubes: $15

Total: $857


----------



## alex_k (Jan 29, 2008)

*On One Inbred*

mine


----------

